# Help



## Beth2012 (Oct 6, 2015)

My husband and I have been married for a little over a year and a half. We met in college and dated for 3 years before we were married. I love him so much and he really is my best friend. Our struggles mainly consist with him. I think he suffers from some sort of bipolar disorder and anger issues. He talkes everything out on me. When he is stressed out I am to blame. He doesn't like to talk about it either because that upsets him. I am alone and don't have anyone to talk to about this. We need help. I need help.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

You say you are alone so I assume no family or friends to turn to, no church, no other connections where you live? Depending on where you are living, there may be community resources for counseling both singly and for couples and of course professionals to seek out just as there are therapists available on TAM.
Were you aware of your husband's anger issues before you married or has it manifested itself since you married? 
What are the stresses in your life and his?
This forum can be a good place to vent, to express yourself, to share and know others can share with you and offer solace and advice but in the end you may need more professional help.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Beth, to get more responses, you need to give us more details and a question on something specific that bothers you. Right now you wrote a statement, it is hard to have a conversation based on this. Why do you think he might have bipolar disorder?


----------



## chunt (Feb 15, 2012)

Beth, Bipolar disorder can be managed with medication. He has to want to get the help and want to manage it and realize it is a problem. If you are in a situation where you do not feel safe call the police and a crisis line if he is threatening self harm


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to be much more specific Beth - there's a big difference between a husband who is bi-polar and a husband who is abusive.


----------

